# gas bubbles in pool and water?



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

If you guys sit in a tub of water or in the pool do bubbles appear randomly? Might confirm where we leak from


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

